# Winter riding



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Let's see what people ride in winter, in Europe.

My town often has some pretty good snow trails in winter and a local club had good luck with weather for the 4th annual Winter Tour de Tampere, last weekend. About 50 riders showed up and split themselves into groups according to speed preferences. I could not make it but those who did have posted some pics:










https://picasaweb.google.com/oh3nfc/WTdT2009#
https://picasaweb.google.com/Fin7qs/WTdT4Helmikuu2009#

... I find it hard to get photos that look like anything. Sometimes I feel that I am not the only one. Or maybe I live in a part of the world that does not show well in pics


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

some of mine


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Winter 1997 was quite cold too. 



Flowzero posted this in mtb-news.de, nice video (Sallbach)::

https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/7334147_b4zZp#472459659_AEeYG


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, great video!

If my recovery from the flu continues OK, I might be able to ride in the next few days. Maybe even catch some pics of snowy forest trails.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh that's sweet. I'll probably be going to Prag this weekend, without a bike, but we're still expecting snowy weather!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

perttime said:


> If my recovery from the flu ....


Not up to riding yet 
A couple of easy walks with the dog, on perfectly ridable trails was strenuous enough:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Took some "shortcuts" on the way home from work today...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys had a race close to my area, last weekend. Of course, I wasn't there...

http://hollola.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/02+Sappee+Bike+Challenge+on+Snow+8.3.2009/(c)+Maenpaa+family/

I like this one:
http://hollola.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/02+...Snow+8.3.2009/(c)+Maenpaa+family/DSC_0276.JPG

(they have a strict looking copyright statement, so I won't attach pics directly)


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

Some pics from Catalunya. South Europe.
<o></o>
Pla de la Calma, Parc Natural del Montseny.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No pics but a route:
https://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=749131
(get out, start patching pieces of local singletrack together)
Some of the snow trails were in great shape: hard and fast. Others were too soft: hard work and easy to slip into the soft snow.

And yes, I did cross a lake by bike


----------



## numken (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice thank you for your post.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Pretty similar ride today as the one I posted before.Minor variations on the same local loop:
https://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=796463
Now I rode on the next lake and found a bonus loop of packed snow trails. 
The extra loop partly seems to go through fields so it will be a no-no, as such, when the snow melts.


----------

